# introduction



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2007)

Greetings, my name is Volvagia I have a huge interest in Reptiles, And I'm also raising Scorpions, and intended to have a second Generation of Mantids however the male Mantis ate part of the female just a few days later after he mated with her. She died slowly because he ate part of her abdomen. So I hope I can get important information of mantis care using this Forum.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 13, 2007)

welcome..


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------

